# Ancient Faces



## Swagger

This thread was borne from a moment of silent wonder by all who shared in it. 


During a rainy Saturday in our temporary accommodation, my employees and I were watching on TV a delicate archaeological dig unfold on the surface of an exposed patch of London&#8217;s financial district, aka the Square Mile. During what my employees regarded as a boring programme (Time Team), we were all gripped in a moment of momentary awe. A chunk of mud fell away from where an archaeologist&#8217;s trowel was at work. It revealed a perfectly preserved frieze of a Roman woman&#8217;s face. A murmured _woah_ from a previously disinterested audience filled the room. We all shared an excited glance. The dig continued without pause, but we were left without doubt that we&#8217;d all experienced something special, albeit actually being there. 

I'm fortunate enough to have travelled the length and breadth of what was the Roman Empire, from the astonishingly-preserved remains of Ephesus in Turkey, to the Nile Delta and the Pyramids, to the remains of Hadrian&#8217;s Wall of my native Britain, and to the hallowed groves of the infamous Teutoburg Forest. Indeed, my own forebears accumulated an empire that would've made our Roman predecessors proud.  Not to mention America&#8217;s culmination as the most powerful nation on earth, for those who still revere her ties to their ancient European ancestors.

Now, from what the clip&#8217;s blurb tells me, the following montage is made-up of (mainly) ancient friezes from across the relevant centuries, but some works of renaissance art feature, too. 


"I was not; I was; I am not; I don't care." - A phrase commonly found on Roman graves.​

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D-S5Z1cV1s"]Enjoy, America:[/ame]


----------



## L.K.Eder

Swagger said:


> This thread was borne from a moment of silent wonder by all who shared in it.
> 
> 
> During a rainy Saturday in our temporary accommodation, my employees and I were watching on TV a delicate archaeological dig unfold on the surface of an exposed patch of Londons financial district, aka the Square Mile. During what my employees regarded as a boring programme (Time Team), we were all gripped in a moment of momentary awe. A chunk of mud fell away from where an archaeologists trowel was at work. It revealed a perfectly preserved frieze of a Roman womans face. A murmured _woah_ from a previously disinterested audience filled the room. We all shared an excited glance. The dig continued without pause, but we were left without doubt that wed all experienced something special, albeit actually being there.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have travelled the length and breadth of what was the Roman Empire, from the astonishingly-preserved remains of Ephesus in Turkey, to the Nile Delta and the Pyramids, to the remains of Hadrians Wall of my native Britain, and to the hallowed groves of the infamous Teutoburg Forest. Indeed, my own forebears accumulated an empire that would've made our Roman predecessors proud.  Not to mention Americas culmination as the most powerful nation on earth, for those who still revere her ties to their ancient European ancestors.
> 
> Now, from what the clips blurb tells me, the following montage is made-up of (mainly) ancient friezes from across the relevant centuries, but some works of renaissance art feature, too.
> 
> 
> "I was not; I was; I am not; I don't care." - A phrase commonly found on Roman graves.​
> 
> Enjoy, America:



near yellow knife they found a similar face. years ago. but you know that.


----------



## Liability




----------



## Swagger

Would the pair of you kindly fuck off? If you aren't going to make a relevant contribution, that is.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Swagger said:


> Would the pair of you kindly fuck off? If you aren't going to make a relevant contribution, that is.



liability and me are trying to keep your thread alive, you ungrateful braggart.


----------



## L.K.Eder

yukon can be thankful for the new stupid whiner rules. without them  i would be allowed to post his mom's face.


----------



## techieny




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Liability

Swagger said:


> Would the pair of you kindly fuck off? If you aren't going to make a relevant contribution, that is.



Not relevant?  Not relevant?

The thread topic explicitly states, and I quote, "ANCIENT FACES."

And, you're welcome.


----------



## Ropey

Liability said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would the pair of you kindly fuck off? If you aren't going to make a relevant contribution, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not relevant?  Not relevant?
> 
> The thread topic explicitly states, and I quote, "ANCIENT FACES."
> 
> And, you're welcome.
Click to expand...


I'm ancient and that's a face I posted,... 

You're also welcome Swagger.


----------



## ekrem

Swagger said:


> "I was not; I was; I am not; I don't care." - A phrase commonly found on Roman graves.​
> 
> Enjoy, America:



One of the world's richest collections of Roman mosaics is in Zeugma museum.
The ancient city of Zeugma itself was flooded in October 2000 by a dam, but all the mosaics and statues were transferred into Zeugma Museum.

Bronze statue of Mars, god of war.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Trajan

well worth the time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q84gOaPzOWE]Fellini's ROMA: collapsing the wave function to Roman ruin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

and-

2.7). Rome & the Metro C Archaeological Surveys (2006-11): The Metro C Archaeological Surveys & other Subway Projects & Exhibitions of the Ruins & Artifacts in: Athens, Naples, Istanbul & Rome. - a set on Flickr


----------

